# I am an INTP, and when i say that i feel like im back at AA meetings...



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey guys, ive been familiar with this site for awhile now, but this is the first time ive actually made an account. I guess ill just list some random information...I like psychoactive substances, and think of myself as something of a psychonaut. I like a lot of the older anime, like Trigun and Cowboy Bebop. I do NOT like being interupted or underestimated. I also tend to use poor punctuation and speling and a lot of run-on sentences. In fact that was a run-on. That was a fragment. So was that. I also ramble. A lot. I enjoy reading and Intellectual conversation as well as most other quintessentialy INTP things. Im also a ginger kid, and an avid anti prohibitionist. Hunter S. Thompson was one of my idols and i miss him dearly, however i respect the way he died, and the fact that he stood by what he said al his life. I also am terrible at telling about myself.

BTW, the only reason i posted in this forum was in the hope that someone can tell me how i can my own cool mystical saying thingie after all of my posts?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings wannaBgonzo and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum wannaBgonzo. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> how i can my own cool mystical saying thingie after all of my posts?


You weren't kidding when you said you had grammar problems  What is this supposed to say? I *think* you're talking about signatures?

Anywho, welcome sir.


----------



## Lepthe (Oct 26, 2009)

i got one!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> In fact that was a run-on. That was a fragment. So was that.


Neither of those are fragments. :wink:

But welcome to Personality Cafe! roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Here's a full sentence for you.:tongue:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

it's in the user control panel


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I wanted to welcome you. To the forum, wannaBgonzo.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

wannaBgonzo said:


> Hey guys, ive been familiar with this site for awhile now, but this is the first time ive actually made an account. I guess ill just list some random information...I like psychoactive substances, and think of myself as something of a psychonaut. I like a lot of the older anime, like Trigun and Cowboy Bebop. I do NOT like being interupted or underestimated. I also tend to use poor punctuation and speling and a lot of run-on sentences. In fact that was a run-on. That was a fragment. So was that. I also ramble. A lot. I enjoy reading and Intellectual conversation as well as most other quintessentialy INTP things. Im also a ginger kid, and an avid anti prohibitionist. Hunter S. Thompson was one of my idols and i miss him dearly, however i respect the way he died, and the fact that he stood by what he said al his life. I also am terrible at telling about myself.
> 
> BTW, the only reason i posted in this forum was in the hope that someone can tell me how i can my own cool mystical saying thingie after all of my posts?


Greetings wannaBgonzo! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. What do you mean by "cool mystical saying thingie" ?:laughing:


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Proper spelling is lame anyway. Welcome.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## KravliN (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome! I'm glad to see someone else that doenst care for grammer, puntuation OR fpelling whoohoo


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> Welcome! I'm glad to see someone else that *doenst *care for gramm*e*r, *puntuation* OR* fpelling*




This looks like a drinking problem to me, not a lack of care of grammar/spelling/punctuation.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! 
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

Why hey there dork, and welcome to the forums. :tongue:

It's called a signature dear sir. I'll show it to you in class Monday if you don't find it by then. 

Now go out there and start harassing people with your abundance of knowledge!


----------

